# t-shirt installer for website



## charmanelewis (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello All,

PLEASE HELP! I am starting my t-shirt business and I have already created a web-site but I'm having problems finding the template or t-shirt installer which customers can print on it what they want the shirt to say. I am not sure exactly what it is that the big t-shirt companies use, but I really need it. All information is appreciated.


----------



## bheejay (Nov 24, 2010)

search for a jquery shirt designer


----------



## piratepete92 (May 21, 2011)

charmanelewis said:


> Hello All,
> 
> PLEASE HELP! I am starting my t-shirt business and I have already created a web-site but I'm having problems finding the template or t-shirt installer which customers can print on it what they want the shirt to say. I am not sure exactly what it is that the big t-shirt companies use, but I really need it. All information is appreciated.


I use woocommerce through wordpress for my shop; banterbury.com

I used woocommere product designer for $35 dollars and found it to be easy to use, but limited in what it could do. I since asked for a refund and I'm using fancy product designer instead, for $39. No feedback on that yet, lots more to get used to. Have a look on envato.com, that's where I found mine.


----------



## charmanelewis (Feb 17, 2011)

Peter and BJ, thank you so very much for your reply and the valuable information. I will definitely go to the site and check it out...you're a life savers!


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

One quick piece of advise.

You may find some scripting online that is free but please be careful with this as 99% of them state that you cannot use their items to profit from, just for personal sites.

They will go for broke for your cash, or a % of the profit you have made.


----------



## charmanelewis (Feb 17, 2011)

MetroMan said:


> One quick piece of advise.
> 
> You may find some scripting online that is free but please be careful with this as 99% of them state that you cannot use their items to profit from, just for personal sites.
> 
> They will go for broke for your cash, or a % of the profit you have made.


WOW, That's crazy...how can we have a business without having the t-shirt designer? Thank you and I will be on the look out.


----------



## charmanelewis (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello Peter, I went to the site and read up o it. I was wondering which did you buy because they're are several fancy products with Jquery plug-in $39, wcommerceplug -in $39, or opencart extension $24? I'm not really familiar with plug-ins and extension but I will research to become more knowledgeable. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## piratepete92 (May 21, 2011)

charmanelewis said:


> Hello Peter, I went to the site and read up o it. I was wondering which did you buy because they're are several fancy products with Jquery plug-in $39, wcommerceplug -in $39, or opencart extension $24? I'm not really familiar with plug-ins and extension but I will research to become more knowledgeable. Your help is appreciated.


I went with the woocommerce one, as that's the shopping cart I'm using I imagine the other ones are for other cart setups. This is how my site works; it's hosted by 1and1, the website it a wordpress app, the shopping cart is woocommerce, the t-shirt plugin is coocommerce fancy product designer, the payment gateway / merchant is worldpay. You might find "woocommerce product designer" rather than "fancy product designer woocommerceplug" is easier to use initially, but I found it was too limited. I've not done much with fancy product designer yet though since I'm focusing on my own designs for now.

Hope that helps.


----------



## charmanelewis (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Peter for taking out the time to help, that truly made a big difference and it all make sense now. Greatly appreciated and good luck to you and your business...I'm sure it will do remarkably well.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well try OpenTshirts – T-Shirt Design Website and Software


----------



## neema (Mar 3, 2015)

hello everyone,

I was also looking for a t-shirt installer. I've read all your comments and i've tried Fancy product and the new version of woocommerce products designer. Not so bad. but actually I'm looking for a plugin which helps to configure products options visually (my customer is asking how can she change her t-shirt "neck" colours). Can you help me please?


----------

